

Search: .widht - Github - Barfield2256
https://github.com/search?type=Code&language=JavaScript&q=widht&repo=&langOverride=&x=0&y=0&start_value=1

======
chrisledet
I hope these Github searches for misspelled words don't become a thing.

~~~
dguaraglia
Amen.

------
Barfield2256
Yeah, me too. I just couldn't help myself.

[https://github.com/search?type=Code&language=JavaScript&...](https://github.com/search?type=Code&language=JavaScript&q=kitteh&repo=&langOverride=&x=0&y=0&start_value=1)

[https://github.com/search?type=Code&language=JavaScript&...](https://github.com/search?type=Code&language=JavaScript&q=teh&repo=&langOverride=&x=13&y=18&start_value=1)

OK, I'm done now.

------
tlack
Perhaps someone could make a tool to do this and notify the repo owners.

~~~
tzs
Like @StealthMountain does on Twitter for people whe say "sneak peak" instead
of "sneak peek"?

